# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Öldürülen PKK'lıların Yalvarışları

## ceyda

Öldürülen PKK itleri nasıl yalvarıyor. !

----------

